# праздник салютом раскрасит небо



## thoth151

Does this has any special meaning: Праздник салютом раскрасит небо...?

Thanks


----------



## Rosett

It may read: "Праздник раскрасит небо салютом", with emphasis on "салют". Beyond that, I can't think of any special meaning, it's standard Russian.


----------



## thoth151

Thanks, I put the sentence into a translator and it said it was "Holiday fireworks paint the sky..." but to read it has no significant meaning together.


----------



## Kirill V.

This again shows how useless the translators are  (I don't mean the good guys on this forum, I mean electronic translators)

The right translation is, of course, _The holiday will paint the sky with fireworks_


----------



## esperansa

Мне кажется, тем, у кого английский язык родной, должно быть интуитивно понятно, что означает фраза holiday fireworks paint the sky, разве нет?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Понятно, но "will paint".


----------



## rusita preciosa

I'd say
_The holiday will *color* the sky with fireworks_


----------



## Kirill V.

Ну да, пожалуй, я был неправ со своим переводом Сейчас спрошу на английском форуме, можно ли _paint the sky with fireworks_


----------



## Leonid.Tishkevich

Enquiring Mind said:


> Понятно, но "will paint".


will decorate?


----------



## Kirill V.

rusita preciosa said:


> I'd say
> _The holiday will *color* the sky with fireworks_



Native speakers say _The holiday will *color* the sky with fireworks _is just as bad as _The holiday will *paint* the sky with fireworks_

It should be _The holiday fireworks will paint / colour the sky

_


----------



## Rosett

Буквализм в переводе иногда заедает.
Салют, конечно, не красит небо по-английски и не раскрашивает. Даже "Paint the Sky with Stars" (Enya) - уже довольно большая абстракция для стандартного земного английского, хотя и постижимая.

А по-русски - в самый раз. У нас ведь что:
"Утро красит нежным светом
Стены древнего Кремля"
(сл.Василия Лебедева-Кумача)?

Если просто написать "paint the sky", то первым значением будет "нарисовать небо" - на холсте, бумаге, стене и т.п. Существует музыкальный альбом "Paint the Sky" - это именно художественное отображение неба красками и пр. Отсюда может быть и озадаченная реплика ТС:


thoth151 said:


> Thanks, I put the sentence into a translator and it said it was "Holiday fireworks paint the sky..." but to read it has no significant meaning together.



Вероятно, в данном случае правильнее будет сказать *will lighten up the sky*, так как салют в первую очередь подсвечивает небо. Это выражение устойчиво и вполне адекватно русскому оригиналу.


----------



## rusita preciosa

kayve said:


> Native speakers say _The holiday will *color* the sky with fireworks _is just as bad as _The holiday will *paint* the sky with fireworks_
> 
> It should be _The holiday fireworks will paint / colour the sky
> _


I agree with the 'native speakers". 

Quite honestly, I think the initial Russian sentence "Праздник салютом раскрасит небо" is very awkward, so it's the question of either being close to the awkward original or change it to sound better in the L2.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> Quite honestly, I think the initial Russian sentence "Праздник салютом раскрасит небо" is very awkward, so it's the question of either being close to the awkward original or change it to sound better in the L2.


This is a piece of rhyme taken out of the context of classic Russian rap:

"Мы - узел, праздник салютом раскрасит небо 
Люблю твой мусор и табачную пену
Я смогу вдыхать твой пластик,
Но простить не смогу измены".
_Дорожка №6 "Река", альбом Ассаи "Задеть за мёртвое" (2013)_


----------



## Drink

"The holiday will paint the sky with fireworks" is really not that bad. "The holiday fireworks will paint the sky" is only marginally better. I would probably say "On this holiday, fireworks (will) paint the sky."


----------



## thoth151

I guess I was also confused because I thought салют only meant salute. But evidently it can mean fireworks.


----------



## thoth151

That's exactly where I got the sentence from.


----------

